# Methyl 1-D



## ebrake74 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have recently aquired some LG Methyl 1-D,  I was wondering if anybody has any info on this product good or bad.  I was thinking about going with the max serving which is 6 capsuls per day.  According to the label and all that I have read about this there is anti-estro in the product, would it be a good idea to double up with 6-oxo or something like that while I take it or is that a complete waste of time.  Would it be a good idea to take something anti-estro after I'm done with the "cycle"?  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok product, but does not exactly compare to the old masterdrol, m1-p or m1-aplha. Take the anti-estr after you finish your cycle. Phase it in during the last week of the m1-d. Let me know if you need further.....John


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.  I have another question, from what I can tell there isnt anything "methyl" in Methyl 1-D right.  Is that the main difference between this and say Phenadrol?  I read something about "methyl-ester" is that real and is that in Methyl 1-D?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 8, 2006)

Please list the ingredients


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hormonal Optimizer
3-beta-hydroxyetioallocholan-5-ene-17-one 100mg
1,4,6-etioallocholan-dione 4mg
Zinc Asparate 5mg
Metabolism Complex 105mg
Quercetin
Beta Sitosterol
Milk Thistle
-----
What is the difference between hydroxyetioallocholan and methyletioallocholan?  Is hydroxy weaker than methyl?


----------



## bballstud (Nov 8, 2006)

Its just a atd/Dhea.. would be a ok pct


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm confused, sorry for the dumb questions but I always thought that an ATD was basically a PCT.  6OXO is a PCT correct, how is that different than an ATD.


----------



## icanrace (Nov 8, 2006)

would this be good a stand alone for someone not wanting to do a ph or aas cycle?

I did a masterdrol cycle & was amazed with the results. I would however like to find something that is going to be less harsh on my body.

Any input or opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 8, 2006)

I meant Pheradrol not Phenadrol.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 8, 2006)

My thought was exactly that M1-D as a stand alone.  I was wondering if there were any similarities between Pheradrol and M1-D.


----------



## bballstud (Nov 8, 2006)

none what so ever.  Go do a search on the chemical names m1-d is not methylated like pheradrol.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 9, 2006)

OK, I see there is a difference.  Let me ask you this, would you recommend taking Methyl 1-D and Pheradrol at the same time?


----------



## bballstud (Nov 9, 2006)

first of all i wouldnt take either i would get my diet in check and my routine.  But if i WAS going to i would just take pheradrol and as part of my pct methyl 1-d with some nolva.  Imo search before u do any of these products.  U will need alot other supps for pct like saw plamato which i didnt spell right but use the search bro.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 10, 2006)

Actually my diet is fine along with my routine, but thanks for asking.  I do take Saw Palmetto as of right now.  Anyway thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just finished my first six days of M1-D and have seen some good gains, some oily skin, and definate increased aggression.  Its funny you dont realize how aggressive you can become until after the fact, when your pounding on your steering wheel.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention that with my M1-D I got some free bottles of LG "I-GH-1", I have been taking this also for a week.  I'm not sure if this is actually doing anything but from what I have researched it couldnt hurt.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 16, 2006)

Methyl 1-D=DHEA and ATD.  Does anyone know if this is a beneficial combo.


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 20, 2006)

I was taking the maximum dosage of 6 per day in two doses.  I feel like I reached the products maximum potential in 8 days.


----------



## Al4mass (Nov 22, 2006)

I just received my bottle of M1-D and was wondering if it was suppose to have a strong smell.  Let me know.  Thanks


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 22, 2006)

I dont remember it specifically smelling bad, you might want to check the sell by date on the bottle.  Although I have yet to come across a good smelling supplement.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Nov 22, 2006)

I have some and it smells like paint.  Before now I didn't take the time to smell it because like the above post most if not all supplements stink.  

Don't worry about it and take the stuff unless it makes your farts smell then stop.


----------



## Al4mass (Nov 24, 2006)

What kind of gains have anyone made?


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 24, 2006)

pretty strong right off of the blocks then really nothing, so in short about 15lbs. increase in bench.


----------

